# Triops anyone?



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys.
As a child, I recall going to a store and purchasing one of those Smithsonian Triops hatching kits and being disappointed even after following all of the directions. Now that I think about it, I kind of want some. Does anyone know where I can get some eggs that will ACTUALLY hatch? Also, do you think these guys can be kept in a planted aquarium with some fry or will they just tear up and kill everything?
THANKS!


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

_Triops_ are rather omnivorous so they will likely eat the fry. Also, they nibble on plants and they need soft water (rainwater ...). Those kits tend to have only a few eggs in them, you could try the manufactorer and I remember them being sold online from breeders as well.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ebay is where I got mine. I hatched them out. They are vicious little things and will eat anything that moves. They are terrifying.


----------



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

I've thought about trying them out many times but their short life spans have sorta turned me off. Seems like a lot of work for modest reward. Then again, I suppose this says more about my lazy disposition.. lol

Btw, does anyone think they look like Trilobites?


----------

